# Pvc candles step by step



## xxScorpion64xx (Oct 15, 2011)

Wow, those came out nice xipotec, thanks for the tut


----------



## jacamh (Aug 15, 2014)

you did an amazing job love them


----------



## 89Lt1 (Oct 17, 2011)

awesome... i have made some before but i forgot what size pipe to get? I was going to run to the store on the way home from work today, any one know off the top of their head?


----------



## xxScorpion64xx (Oct 15, 2011)

89Lt1 said:


> awesome... i have made some before but i forgot what size pipe to get? I was going to run to the store on the way home from work today, any one know off the top of their head?


One inch...


----------



## aero4ever (Oct 19, 2009)

Those look great! You did a really good job.


----------



## madmanmarz (Oct 10, 2014)

Cluster of PVC candles. What a great, cheap, and easy project. Tallest candle stands about 2 ft tall. My plan is to have them flank my front door. Have yet to apply stain, but will do so shortly. Thanks for the inspiration!


----------



## WitchyWolf (Sep 4, 2013)

Thanks for the idea  Great way to make a room look like a Seance


----------



## Haunted Engineer (Dec 8, 2015)

This is a freaking awesome way to make great looking candles. I'm gonna go home and convince my bored wife to start making bundles of these for Halloween next year.


----------



## jdubbya (Oct 4, 2003)

Here's a link to a thread on the ones I made, following some of the tips outlined here. They really are easy and fun to make.


http://www.halloweenforum.com/halloween-props/145942-my-pvc-candle-attempt.html


----------



## Rigormortor (Sep 7, 2009)

They look great! Another prop to add to my list..... I would like a few of these im planning to build a graveyard with a couple
big stone markers the candles would look good on. Great job!


----------

